# 2005 M3 Changes



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

MY05 M3
-Aluminum Trim standard
-Oxford Green and Laguna Seca Blue no longer available
-new color: A30 (interlagos Blue)-- available with ZCS only (coupe only)-- deep blue, slightly darker than Lemans
-New option package for coupe only: ZCS (Club Sport Package)
---modified suspension, more direct steering ratio
---M track mode for DSC
---cross-drilled compound brakes
---alcantara wheel/handbrake (CSL steering wheel)
---aluminum trim
---19" cross-spoke wheels (CSL wheels)
---cruise control delete
---Cost= $4000

Note: This is a direct copy and paste from a message on the General Board. See the "OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT..." message on the General Board for the changes to all models for the 2005 MY.


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

Why all the "coupe only" notes? There isn't an M3 sedan.


----------



## eluder (Mar 4, 2003)

avalys said:


> Why all the "coupe only" notes? There isn't an M3 sedan.


Coupe only meaning, no convertible.


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

eluder said:


> Coupe only meaning, no convertible.


Oh yeah...I keep forgetting that they offer one of those.


----------



## eluder (Mar 4, 2003)

avalys said:


> Oh yeah...I keep forgetting that they offer one of those.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

jetstream23 said:


> MY05 M3
> -Aluminum Trim standard
> -Oxford Green and Laguna Seca Blue no longer available
> -new color: A30 (interlagos Blue)-- available with ZCS only (coupe only)-- deep blue, slightly darker than Lemans
> ...


Modfiied suspen and direct steering...wooo..cooool...
M track cool
Cross drill..cool
Alcntara..and handbrake..well who cares
19 inc CSL wheels...who cares
Cruise Control delete...oh NOOOOO!!!
4K more....oh noooooo


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Riuster said:


> Modfiied suspen and direct steering...wooo..cooool...
> M track cool
> Cross drill..cool
> Alcntara..and handbrake..well who cares
> ...


Not much disagreement except on the CSL wheels....they do look pretty sweet.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

jetstream23 said:


> Not much disagreement except on the CSL wheels....they do look pretty sweet.


Yes.


----------

